# Swiss Alps or Whistler end of Jan



## collaboration (Aug 29, 2009)

Trying to plan a trip.. for end of Jan / early Feb..

Can't decide where to go.. probably because it's still far away 

Thinking Zermatt and/or Verbier in Swiss or Whislter and/or Revelstoke

Not too bothered about night life.. Just wanting good powder. Which area will stack more pow around that time? 

Thanks


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Way too early to say. Alps are hit or miss. End Jan usually is a good time to come, but weather isn't "usual" anymore. Two seasons ago, we were riding WRODS until late Jan, last year there was too much pow in certain time frames. I mean seriously too much. Roads to Zermatt were closed several days due to massive avies comming down, ppl had to fly out by chopper, extreme avy danger in Wallis/Chamonix; no one went off piste those days. (https://www.snowboardingforum.com/western-europe/77290-pow-alps.html; post number 475)

Weeks later when it had stabilized? One had the time of ones life in the region. I never before did so much pow riding in deep over here like last season. 

If I'd be you, I'd check out both places, to be ready to book ad hoc once you see which side of the globe shapes up better.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

A buddy sent my this infographic. I found it interesting. It doesn't predict snowfall, but it helps for planning.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Whis/Revy are almost guaranteed to get the goods. Worst case would be booking during a 2 or 3 week snow drought. But seems like historically the time frame you want to go is usually the best storm time around here. But we have had 2 awesome years in a row and I seriously doubt this year will be near as good.

But having said that riding Switzerland vs Canada would be such a completely different experience. I want to ride Europe for the sheer number of connected resorts you could ride along a massive mountain range. Revelstoke is so basic and rustic in comparison.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Revelstoke is pretty far from Whistler, so if you're willing to travel that far, there are loads of other options in interior BC (if the weather wasn't cooperating)


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Don't believe the hype - El Niño likely setting up for a winter comeback


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

kalev said:


> Don't believe the hype - El Niño likely setting up for a winter comeback


Don't even know what to make of the El Niño predictions. Hopefully good precip and good temperatures.

The difference between crap and awesome is only like 3C so pretty much impossible to predict.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

We're getting the first snow today lower than high alpine . 
(Sure, doesn't really matter as it will melt. But hey... it's snow! So: :snowing


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

kalev said:


> Don't believe the hype - El Niño likely setting up for a winter comeback


Do they just rewrite this article every year? Having lived in California for 30+ years, it seems like every year this conversation is had. "I heard El Niño Is coming this year." Followed months later with, "Well, it wasn't this year. It's gonna be next year. Every other year, I think." And repeat.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

It's actually kind of odd we don't have a 2019 winter prediction thread this year. Every month or so I tend to do a XXXX winter forecast and nobody seems to be making any sort of long range prediction. It's practically Sept.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> It's actually kind of odd we don't have a 2019 winter prediction thread this year. Every month or so I tend to do a XXXX winter forecast and nobody seems to be making any sort of long range prediction. It's practically Sept.


https://wepowder.com/en/forum/topic/258668

That one popped up recently. Basically it sais that it will stay summer until it gets winter. Fine with me.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Don't even know what to make of the El Niño predictions. Hopefully good precip and good temperatures.
> 
> The difference between crap and awesome is only like 3C so pretty much impossible to predict.


I'd happily take some more precip and slightly higher temps over here :grin: Went for a morning stroll to Consolation lakes a few days back, and there was a frost. 14 day forecast has nothing over 20 celcius, summer's over!


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Phedder said:


> F1EA said:
> 
> 
> > Don't even know what to make of the El Niño predictions. Hopefully good precip and good temperatures.
> ...


You end up staying here in AB? And we're headed there Jan or Feb, ill msg you once plan's finalized.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

GDimac said:


> You end up staying here in AB? And we're headed there Jan or Feb, ill msg you once plan's finalized.


I sure hope so! I've applied for everything, permanent residency and a bridging open work permit (to last until a decision is made on PR) but still no word. The BOWP is supposed to take 6 weeks. It's been 5, and they literally haven't even opened the application yet which is concerning. Going on a road trip shortly, and my current work permit will expire while I'm in the US, so getting back into Canada could be difficult if the bridging permit doesn't come through soon.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Phedder said:


> I'd happily take some more precip and slightly higher temps over here :grin: Went for a morning stroll to Consolation lakes a few days back, and there was a frost. 14 day forecast has nothing over 20 celcius, summer's over!


Yeah in the interior or AB a bit higher temps is not too bad. In the coast a few degrees is the difference between bust or glory 

I'm doing Revelstoke fo sure this season. Maybe Red Mtn and/or White Water as well. We shall see.

My wife rode Whitewater last season and it was neat. 0 crowds and super light glory pow.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Phedder said:


> I sure hope so! I've applied for everything, permanent residency and a bridging open work permit (to last until a decision is made on PR) but still no word. The BOWP is supposed to take 6 weeks. It's been 5, and they literally haven't even opened the application yet which is concerning. Going on a road trip shortly, and my current work permit will expire while I'm in the US, so getting back into Canada could be difficult if the bridging permit doesn't come through soon.


Just be attentive, so you don't get screwed by CA govy...that won't let you back in. Justin might be pissed at the Orange One.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Never been to Europe, but.....
Have a little peak at this thread.:nerd:

I've been riding for 30+ years.
This turned out to be THE ALL TIME BEST DAY EVER, in my whole life.

My eyes just started welling up :crying:thinking about it haha 
Fo realz 

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-travel-forum/152034-whistler-first-time-advice.html


TT


----------

